

Anyone need a free web design? - hackerhomepages

Hey guys,<p>I'm currently working on an idea which would offer web designs for a really cheap price (not unlike the $5 logo site).  I'm looking specifically to offer this service to startups, and I need to do a bit of testing.<p>I'm looking for about 5 or so startups who need a web design and since this is a test I'm willing to offer it for free.  So if you are interested, email hackerhomepages@gmail.com or leave your contact information in the comments and I'll reach out to you asap.  Redesigns are totally fine.<p>Thanks!
HackerHomepages
======
rfugger
I'm working on the next version of my payment system at
<http://ripplepay.com>. Need a design. ryan@ripplepay.com. Thanks!

~~~
khanm
Just took a look at the site, My 0.02 cents. You may need a new video to hold
users attention. take a look at this, it may help:
[http://wistia.com/blog/4-ways-to-keep-viewers-engaged-in-
an-...](http://wistia.com/blog/4-ways-to-keep-viewers-engaged-in-an-online-
video/)

